# Experience with "Bottomless Tablesaw Crosscut Jig"?



## dscottg (Feb 13, 2015)

I am in need of a good cross cut sled for my delta contractor tablesaw. I would like to make it with two miter rails but I don't want it to be excessively heavy. I ran across a design for a bottomless table saw cross cut jig at woodcraft magazine from August 5, 2013. (bottomless tablesaw crosscut jig. woodcraft) It would certainly be lighter than a sled with a full bottom. However, I wonder how durable it would be. Have any of you seen this in action?
Thanks for any insights you can share.

Scott Grubbs


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Use one all the time. Works great. Base is behind the fence keeping it sturdy.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Seems to me that it lies between a miter gauge and a traditional crosscut sled, both in terms of ease of use, and reproducible accuracy. With two runners, it's less prone to slop (and inaccuracy) in the miter slot than a single runner miter gauge. However, longer runners, and attachment of the runners to the sled along their full length, make any shifting of the fence away from a perfect 90 degrees less likely with a crosscut sled. While an interesting design, you're relying a lot on those closely placed bolts attaching the runners staying perfectly fixed. JMHO.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is picture.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

John Heisz, sorry that spelling is my best guess, has a couple videos of making these type sleds and using them. One was basic and one a bit more fancy i think.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I suppose you could call this a bottomless sled. In this photo I've attached a board for making box joints. I guess a guy could make it any size they wish.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here John Heisz as referred to above.


----------

